# HUGE BOGO Sale at SARMS1...



## 24K (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, you read it right... Sarms1 is  now offering buy 2 get 1 free SARMS in the store... This is  EXTREMELY generous and makes a nice 12 week cycle of SARMS extremely affordable... Scroll to the bottom of the  page at www.sarms1.com and you will see the options for the buy 2 get 1 free deal!  Don't miss out on these huge savings...


----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 20, 2014)

pretty good buddy...may have to spend some coin


----------



## Militant (Jan 24, 2014)

Is there still BoGO going on here?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wondering the samething


----------



## Militant (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice... looks like it's still on.  Im going to swoop some LGD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

